# Sewanee/Monteagle Tennessee



## SpecialTater (Mar 17, 2003)

Anyone know of some good road routes around Monteagle/Sewanee or should I take the mountain bike only?

thx
Gregg


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

*yo*

email scott b. for routes in/around both.

i did some hill repeats on sewanee mountain, last july. a nice 4+ mile climb at around 7%, and a nice, no-breaks descent. traffic is friendly, roads wide, surface good. i think it was route 14 going south out of tullahoma, but cannot remember for sure.


----------



## SpecialTater (Mar 17, 2003)

J's Haiku Shop said:


> email scott b. for routes in/around both.
> 
> i did some hill repeats on sewanee mountain, last july. a nice 4+ mile climb at around 7%, and a nice, no-breaks descent. traffic is friendly, roads wide, surface good. i think it was route 14 going south out of tullahoma, but cannot remember for sure.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## SpecialTater (Mar 17, 2003)

*Share what I learned*

There is some great riding in this part of Tennessee. There's something for everyone. Another cyclist and I attempted Roark's Cove Road up from Alto, Tennessee to the University of the South campus. 3 or so miles and around 1,000 feet of climbing. I made it with in around 40 minutes total (32 pedaling--mostly the small ring). Beautifully brutal. Great views, not too warm or cold and springtime budding.

Later we took off from the campus and headed out State Hwy. 156 to the Franklin State Forest. Nice and relatively flat road. The few cars we saw were friendly. The campus of the U of the South is beautiful, with nice things blooming all over the place in the early spring sunshine.

That was really all we had time for. Someone (scott b. from J's post above) familiar with this part of the world also suggested taking Hwy 56 down to Sherwood and 41 Alt down to Cowan. He said there were good climbs coming back up. We didn't have the legs for any more steep climbs. A longer ride would be 156 to South Pittsburg (past where we turned around) and back up.

Off topic for rbr, but there is an excellent mountain bike/hiking trail at Franklin State Park. My wife and I did that the next day. Beautiful views of the valley and a really pretty stream/waterfall. It gets good reviews on rbr's sister site, mtbr.com.

Gregg


----------

